# CO107 Denial



## KJenkins588 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello all - Wondering if anyone can shed some light on this denial code. I guess I'm just not really understanding what they are telling me is wrong. 
Here is what was billed:
11042
11045
11045-59
11045-59
11045-59
11045-59

They are denying the 11045's as CO107. I'm lost!

If anyone can help me it would be appreciated!!


----------



## kathleenw84 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Put add on number*

I believe by reviewing closely your add on codes, that, instead of doing the 59 modifier 11045's, just do the original 11045 with a unit amount which looks like would be 5 united total.  The remark code might make sense now as service not identified on claim because they wanted units.


----------

